# Liberta Explorer Cage



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get replacement trays for this cage? My little darlings decided to chew a huge hole in one of the corners.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you emailed Liberta? Liberta Uk Ltd


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

is the libertia cage the same as the tower cage?

if so here is where u can buy the trays from just scroll down.
if its not the same cage then plz ignore

Pet World Direct Trays and Hammocks


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Oh didnt even think of doing that


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

blade100 said:


> is the libertia cage the same as the tower cage?
> 
> if so here is where u can buy the trays from just scroll down.
> if its not the same cage then plz ignore
> ...


Yes thats the tray:thumbup: Thanks x


----------

